# The tallest in your village, town or city



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Our Church :lol::


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

^^
Seems to be a lovely place.

BTW, I forgot the most important one. :doh:



136 m.


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

In Bratislava is Tower 115, 115 metres high


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

For Copenhagen that would be Herlev Hospital with it's 120m










Ugly as hell imo - luckily located out in the suburbs 

For the "real" Copenhagen it would be the Parliament building - Christiansborg Castle with 106m

And the City Hall with the same 106m


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Federicoft said:


> ^^
> Seems to be a lovely place.


oh yes , it is wonderful to live in this village. totally quiet at night....no cars etc...


----------



## comrade7 (Nov 9, 2005)

Krakow:

Skeletor!










92 meters, 24 floors


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
WTF is that?

For my old hometown, Tønder, it's either the church or the water tower (now a museum). Can't find the hight of any of them.


----------



## bakatje (Jun 2, 2007)

Achmeatoren is the highest in my hometown Leeuwarden (90.000 inhabitants.)

















(Taken from Flickr.)


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

One America Plaza - 34st and 152 meters.


----------



## raggedy13 (Jan 25, 2007)

Vancouver's tallest occupied building:

One Wall Centre (2001) - 150m / 491ft









pcappell @ flickr.com


However there are currently 3 taller towers in various phases of construction right now, so Vancouver's current tallest standing structure is...

Living Shangri-La (u/c) - final height ~ 201m / 659ft









nammer78 @ flickr.com


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The tallest in my neighbourhood


----------



## LV994-CB (May 4, 2007)

Riga TV tower (368 m)


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

Lugano, Switzerland.

Its just a tower block, but its the tallest in the city, at 17 floors, 18 if you count the observatory. Heres a photo ive taken from the 18th:










The second tallest is the other tower block you can see in this picture, still 17 floors, but a bit shorter in height.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

*Doha's current highest tower is... *

*Aspire Tower (318m)* 









*But the future (U/C) highest in Doha is...* 

*Barwa Tower (570m)*


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

OMG!!! It is so pretty... Great!!! Staring UP Doha


----------



## Geokioy (Mar 29, 2007)

In the island of Rhodes (Greece) the highest building is the Rhodos Palace Hotel and Convention center with 20 floors over ground and a height of 80 m. It was built during the 70s.


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

In Cali, Colombia the Torre de Cali is the tallest:










44 floors
183 mts (roof), 210 mts (spire)

It's a mixused skyscraper with offices and hotel suites.


----------



## Unionstation13 (Aug 31, 2006)

In the city its the Chase tower. Its about 45 floors. 
In my neighborhood, not too sure, its mostly victorian houses/cottages. There is a very tall cathedral near by from 1902 though.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

LV994-CB said:


> Riga TV tower (368 m)


That's really nice. tobad it's yellow.


----------



## LV994-CB (May 4, 2007)

ØlandDK said:


> That's really nice. tobad it's yellow.


Whats wrong with the color?


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Think I would have prefered it in black or metal...maybe even red


----------

